# waking up too early?



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Over the last couple of days, Kipper has been waking up really early, or at least must eariler then he usually does. Ever since my cousins visited for a week, Kipper has been waking up at 8:45 to 10:00 p.m unstead of his usuall 11:00-11:30 p.m wake up time. He's cage temp has been between 70-74 degrees at most times, so the temperature hasn't really changed. 

Is this something to be conserned about? 

Thanks, KTH5

(Btw, sorry if this is the wrong place to put this article in.)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think the waking up early is anything to worry about if everything else seems to have remained the same. I might just be that he got himself on a different schedule with the environment change. The temperature range is kinda big, 4 degree flucuation might be a problem in the future if it hasn't already. But besides that it sounds like he just got himself on a different schedule if all else seems the same. Hedgies have a way of making us worry for sure lol


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is his light on a timer? If not, visitors or visiting others sometimes mean new schedules around them. People going into the room, more talking and laughing going on around them, perhaps someone flicking on the light, or turning off the light earlier than the hedgie is used to. Mine wake up just after I turn off the light, regardless of what time I do that. About 30 min after lights out, here they come. So I have to be consistent myself (or buy a timer if my life changes) to help them stay on schedule.


----------

